

Ask HN: What do you use for load testing an API? - djrtwo

There seem to be a number of tools (such as JMeter) and services (such as BlazeMeter) to load test APIs, but I am having trouble finding good examples of use cases or assessments of the tools and services.<p>What tools and services have you used and for what use cases?  How did you monitor you server and find the bugs and bottlenecks?
======
canterburry
We ended up writing out own little load test suite since we wanted to
accurately represent a concurrent load of different user profiles. Each user
profile has a different set of functions and rate of accessing the system
which we had a difficult time replicating in JMeter.

It's very simple little java program and nicely tailored to our particular use
cases which makes using it very easy. I am not typically a proponent for "roll
your own" but in this case, I feel we got quite a bit of ROI from writing very
little code.

~~~
lastofus
We also ended up rolling our own to simulate individual stateful clients
connecting concurrently. It was pretty easy to do using Python and Eventlet.

We wrote the client logic in a straightforward imperative way, and then just
spawned off thousands of green threads, measured times, and aggregated the
results.

------
johnmurch
[https://www.blitz.io](https://www.blitz.io)

------
johns
loader.io

For ongoing monitoring/testing, I recommend our tools (see profile). Though
I'm a little biased.

~~~
djrtwo
Thanks! loader.io looks like it's pretty simple to get something up and
running without any scripting.

cheers!

------
grumps
Locust.io

